# Pottery Barn Finish



## tncraftsman (Oct 21, 2009)

Does anyone know how pottery barn achieve the finish on their furniture? I'm searching online and can't find much on the topic. I saw one post that they powder coat the MDF to achive their look.


----------



## a1Jim (Aug 9, 2008)

Not familiar with that finish


----------



## tncraftsman (Oct 21, 2009)

It's not a type of finish per se, but I'm am looking into how they achieve such a smooth finish on their furniture. I'd like to replicate it on some real wood.

I came across one post that their furniture went through a "10 step finishing process". Somehow I think that's more marketing than anything


----------



## UncleHank (Jan 13, 2010)

It would not surprise me if they do use a lot of powder coating. On a production level it's a very easy way to get ultra-smooth and even results.


----------



## thatwoodworkingguy (May 19, 2010)

Not something I really know about. Im sure you will find the answer with maybe some googling?


----------



## wseand (Jan 27, 2010)

They use a polycarbonate resonant acetate vinyl chloride. No really, I have no idea. It appears they have a lot of different types of furniture, but never been to a Pottery Barn. Do they actually make their own furniture.


----------



## SteveMI (May 19, 2009)

I believe it is powdercoat. For a while I have been trying to find a source for the low temperature powdercoat material that could be used on wood at my level in the food chain. Very common use on high production furniture.

I would like to use it for knobs, edging and accent pieces of a wood grain item. Everyone on a number of sites says it exists, but nobody can help with a source to get it. There are plenty of sites and sources for high temperature (+350 F) metal powdercoat.

Steve.


----------



## lanwater (May 14, 2010)

This company has a low cost powder coating system. They use curing light (probably infra).

I HAVE NOT USED THEM!

http://www.eastwood.com/hotcoat-powder-coating/powder-coat-guns/hotcoat-elite-powder-coat-kit.html


----------



## tncraftsman (Oct 21, 2009)

I've been talking to my local wood shops and other contractors and was turned onto a new stain from Benjamin Moore, the ARBORCOAT stains. From their site:

"For those wanting to completely mask the wood grain but retain the textural qualities, there is a choice of ARBORCOAT Semi Solid or Solid finishes. These are acrylic formulations, with performance properties that are equally superior protection as their aforementioned siblings. Semi Solid is available in 75 popular colors; Solid in any color. "

That's the look I am going for but I'm not sure if this line is for furniture. The marketing materials seems geared towards decks:

http://www.benjaminmoore.com/bmpsweb/portals/bmps.portal?_nfpb=true&_br=1&_pageLabel=fh_home&np=public_site/articles/footer/press_2010_arborcoat


----------

